# weigh-in "wow" moment



## ciaobella (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello all!

I just got my brand new scale! Haven't been able to weigh myself in almost a year and WOW have I ever gotten fat? 348 beautiful pounds!  

Pretty good gain seeing as I was 288 two and a half years ago! :eat1: 

Just thought I'd share my joy and amazement. Always wondered what 350 would feel like; not bad if I do say so myself!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, congrats!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 1, 2007)

Question, and no, it's not REALLY sexual! 

When you weigh, do you weigh totally naked, or fully dressed, or just sans shoes, or what?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## DDP (Feb 1, 2007)

At least you are not posting "I weigh 348.55555233492349241 lbs." I think weight should be rounded off to the highest whole number. Maybe I'm missing the BBW significant digit lb thing? Drink a glass of water and your weight goes up .33 lbs.... Just something that annoys me.
DDP


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Question, and no, it's not REALLY sexual!
> 
> When you weigh, do you weigh totally naked, or fully dressed, or just sans shoes, or what?



Just no shoes for me; I was too impatient to know my number!  

Not sure what it's like in the US but in Canada scales only go to 330 so I had to order one on ebay cause I was couldn't wait to know!


----------



## NovemberRain82 (Feb 1, 2007)

Awww, congrats, indeed. Glad it feels good.


----------



## GunnerFA (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats from me too. Glad that you like 350lb.


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats! I have always been a "fan" of women on scales. I'm sure you look great.


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you are so happy with your new size!

Heh, with that amazing progress, I hope your wedding dress has been sized with some seam allowance..... ;-)

-Ed


----------



## littlelily (Feb 2, 2007)

> Congrats! I have always been a "fan" of women on scales. I'm sure you look great.



YES! I love watching cute people weigh themselves...:smitten:


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 2, 2007)

edx said:


> I'm glad to hear you are so happy with your new size!
> 
> Heh, with that amazing progress, I hope your wedding dress has been sized with some seam allowance..... ;-)
> 
> -Ed



lol thanks! And indeed, the dress has a corset back in case I need some extra room by December


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 2, 2007)

i love those moments. I went with my girlfriend to the doctors yesterday, poor girl has a nasty cold T-T, and she was like omg hun, my freshman 15 turned into a freshman 30!


----------



## imfree (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi there,
"They" say that the most accurate way to weigh yourself is "to wear as little as possible (undies or a bikini weigh less than a pound and are OK) and
weigh first thing in the morning before eating or drinking anything". LOL
HUGGZZ,
Edgar


----------



## imfree (Mar 18, 2007)

Hahaha!!! I had my own weigh-in, WOW moment, Friday when my
Tanita HD-351 scale arrived. I was 402, woo-hoo!!! I'm a Big-Dog!


----------

